# Ποντοπόρος - Οceangoing > Έλληνες Ναυτικοί >  Έλληνες Ναυτικοί - Εργασία σε βαπόρια με ξένη σημαία

## zois

αγαπητε morgan
σε χαιρετω

Το Site forum-naytilia to anakalypsa entelos tyxaia
και μου εκανε εντυπωση.
Ειμαι Γ! μηχανικος πρακτικος με το καινουργιο διπλωμα
λοιπον εγω ψαχνω για δουλεια ξενη ναυτιλιακη εταιρια
σε καραβια να ταξιδευω υπαρχη περιπτωση να βρω δουλεια  σαν  Γ!  μηχανικος
επειδη ξερω εαν ημουν μηχανικος καριερας οι πορτες θα ηταν
ανοιχτες.



με φιλικους χαιρετισμους

----------


## Morgan

φιλε μου, δεν εχω μεγαλη ιδεα για το τι ζητανε απο τους ναυτικους εξω, εκτος φυσικα απο το να ειναι φτηνοι. η αληθεια ειναι παντως πως φτηνοι και καλοι δυσκολα βρισκονται και στα δικα μου τα μερη. αυτο που σιγουρα πρεπει να εχεις ειναι μια ¨νορμαλ¨ για αυτους ηλικια αναλογα της πολιτικης και της αναγκης τους,  και φυσικα ολα τα χαρτια σου.
νομιζω πως λογω της ελλειψης που υπαρχει πορτες ανοιχτες παντα -αντιστοιχα με την ελλειψη- θα υπαρχουν. ποσο μαλλον οταν μιλαμε για εμπειρους ναυτικους. εχεις βρει ονοματα εταιρειων?

----------


## zois

morgan    ευχαριστω   για  την  διορθωσι   του  τιτλου
οσο   για  εταιριες   ακομα   δεν  εχω  ψαξη   μονος   μου
μονον   κοιταξα   αυτες   που   ειχες   γραψη    εσυ    στα  γρηγορα
ζητουσανε  διαφορες  ειδικοτητες.  Αυτο  που  με  απασχολη  ειναι
το  βιογραφικο  πως  το  γραφουνε    για  τις  ευρωπα'ι'κες  εταιριες.
Και  το  διπλωμα   Γ! μηχανικου   που  εχουμε  τωρα  οι  πρακτικοι  
μηχανικοι  μετραη   για  τις  ευρωπα'ι'κες    εταιριες .
Το  1998   ειχα  στειλη  στο  υπουργειο   ναυτιλιας   της   ολλανδιας
μεσω  του  EURES   το  διπλωμα   του  πρακτικου   μηχανικου   δηλαδη
( ειχα  το  παλιο  διπλωμα   του  πρακτικου)  και  μου  απαντησανε
δυστηχως  δεν  καταλαβαινουμε   τι  διπλωμα   δηλαδη   εδω  πεφτη  πολυ  γελιο.  παντως   παλια  εψαχνα   μεσω  του  EURES  πολλες  δουλιες    τωρα  δεν  το  ψαχνω.

----------


## Morgan

το διπλωμα οτι και να ειναι νεο-παλιο (αν και το νεο ειναι πιο κατανοητο) δωστο σε εναν μεταφραστη να στο φτιαξει ειτε στα αγγλικα ειτε στην γλωσσα της χωρας που σε ενδιαφερει. εγω εδω για το διπλωμα οδηγησης για να το αλλαξω εδωσα 30 ευρα για μεταφραση.
αμα εχεις βιογραφικο στειλτο μου να το δουμε

----------


## olympiacos7

ΚΑΛΗΜΕΡΑ ΣΕ ΟΛΟΥΣ,ΥΠΑΡΧΕΙ ΠΙΘΑΝΟΤΗΤΑ ΕΝΑΣ ΕΛΛΗΝΑΣ ΝΑΥΤΙΚΟΣ ΝΑ ΕΡΓΑΣΤΕΙ ΣΕ ΠΛΟΙΟ ΜΕ ΞΕΝΗ ΣΗΜΑΙΑ ΑΛΛΑ ΕΝΤΟΣ ΤΗΣ ΕΥΡΩΠΑΙΚΗΣ ΕΝΩΣΗΣ (ΠΧ ΜΑΛΤΑΣ) ΚΑΙ ΝΑ ΜΕΤΡΑΕΙ ΓΙΑ ΠΡΟΑΓΩΓΙΣΙΜΑ ΚΑΙ ΣΥΝΤΑΞΙΜΑ ΧΩΡΙΣ ΤΟ ΠΛΟΙΟ ΝΑ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΣΥΜΒΕΒΛΗΜΕΝΟ ΣΤΟ ΝΑΤ? 
ΚΑΤΙ ΕΧΩ ΑΚΟΥΣΕΙ ΓΙΑ ΕΝΑ ΧΑΡΤΙ (DE SALCO ΚΑΠΩΣ ΕΤΣΙ) ΑΛΛΑ ΔΕΝ ΞΕΡΩ ΠΟΛΛΑ,ΤΩΡΑ ΑΝ ΚΑΠΟΙΟΣ ΜΠΟΡΕΙ ΝΑ ΜΕ ΒΟΗΘΗΣΕΙ.
ΕΥΧΑΡΙΣΤΩ

----------


## Apostolos

Πρέπει να ειναι Ευρωπαϊκής Ενωσης και μόνο ή ΝΑΤ. Τα άλλα μετράνε μόνο για συντάξιμα

----------


## olympiacos7

ΔΗΛΑΔΗ ΔΕΝ ΥΠΑΡΧΕΙ ΠΡΟΒΛΗΜΑ ΑΝ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΕΥΡΩΠΑΙΚΗΣ ΕΝΩΣΗΣ.ΜΑΛΙΣΤΑ ΚΑΙ ΜΕΤΑ ΠΩΣ ΤΗΝ ΕΞΑΓΟΡΑΖΩ ΑΝ ΕΠΙΤΡΕΠΕΤΑΙ?ΠΟΥ ΠΑΩ ΣΥΓΚΕΚΡΙΜΕΝΑ ΚΑΙ ΑΝ ΧΡΕΙΑΖΟΜΑΙ ΤΙΠΟΤΑ ΧΑΡΤΙΑ ?

----------


## Apostolos

Η σημαια που θα ειναι το πλοίο καταθέτοντας το ημερολογιο και την βεβαιωση Πλοιάρχου μαζι με τα pay σου εκδιδει ενα πιστοποιητικο και το καταθετεις στα μυτρωα

----------


## Παναγιώτης

Η απόφαση για την Κύπρο είναι εδώ http://www.yen.gr/php/download_xitem...013/kypros.pdf και σύμφωνα με αυτή την απόφαση http://www.yen.gr/php/download_xitem...9014/malta.pdf ισχύουν τα ίδια για τη Μάλτα. Για περισσότερες λεπτομέρειες μπορέις να ρωτήσεις στο ΥΕΝ/ ΔΕΚΝ Δ στην οδό Β' Μεραρχίας 18 στον 1ο όροφο.

----------


## Γιώργης

καλησπέρα σε όλους
νομίζω πως είμαι σε σωστό τόπικ :Triumphant: 
Έχω την εξής απορία την οποία έλεγα να την διατυπώσω σε pm για να μην γίνω ρεζίλι μιάς και 
αυτό που ρωτώ είναι μάλλον αυτονόητο  αλλά εγω δεν το ξέρω γιατί είμαι ακόμη πιτσιρίκι  :Shame: 
Θα μπορούσε κάποιος να μου εξηγήσει την διαδικασία ασφάλισης ΝΑΤ σε ποντοπόρο με μη ευρωπαική σημαία;
Πρέπει να έχει κάνει κάποια σύμβαση η εταιρεία υποχρεωτικά ή αν όχι έχεις το δικαίωμα να πληρώσεις από την τσέπη σου τις εισφορές σου μόλις ξεμπαρκάρεις;
Επίσης που αναγράφεται στο φυλλάδιο ότι το μπάρκο σου ήταν ασφαλισμένο;(στην ναυτολόγηση,στην απόλυση,στα χαρακτηριστικά πλοίου ή αλλού);
Ευχαριστώ προκαταβολικά.-

----------


## Παναγιώτης

Για να πιαστέι η υπηρεσία πρέπει το βαπόρι αν έιναι συμβεβλημένο με το ΝΑΤ. Μπορέι αν έχει ξένη σημαία αλλά να έιναι συμβεβλημένο. Για να πιαστέι η υπηρεσία σε μη συμβεβλημένο βαπόρι πρέπει να πληρώσεις την υπηρεσία. Για να αναγνωριστέι για προαγώγιμη χρειάζεται η διαδικασία στο συνημμένο αρχείο.

----------


## Γιώργης

> Για να πιαστέι η υπηρεσία πρέπει το βαπόρι αν έιναι συμβεβλημένο με το ΝΑΤ. Μπορέι αν έχει ξένη σημαία αλλά να έιναι συμβεβλημένο. Για να πιαστέι η υπηρεσία σε μη συμβεβλημένο βαπόρι πρέπει να πληρώσεις την υπηρεσία. Για να αναγνωριστέι για προαγώγιμη χρειάζεται η διαδικασία στο συνημμένο αρχείο.


Σε ευχαριστώ πολύ Παναγιώτη.
πολύ επισοδιακή όμως πρέπει να είναι η αναγνώριση...(ημερολόγια πλοίου,δηλώσεις πλοιάρχου κλπ.)

----------


## CRyPt0Th3n0iz3

Καλησπέρα σε όλους τους ναυτικούς εν ενεργεία και μη. Επειδή είμαι μέλος εδώ και καιρό, αλλά τώρα αξιώθηκα να μπω, δεν ξέρω αν ποστάρω το θέμα σε σωστή ενότητα, συγχωρέστε με λοιπόν εκ των προτέρων.. Έχω 4 μέρες υπηρεσία σε ελληνικό ναυτικό φυλλάδιο από πλοίο με ξένη σημαία που δεν είναι συμβεβλημένο με το ΝΑΤ, με την ειδικότητα trainee. (Ο Πλοίαρχος είναι Άγγλος, και δεν ήξερε τίποτα, απλά έγραψε αυτό), γιατί μπήκα ως βοηθός τεχνικού για μία κονσόλα. Αξιωματικός είμαι, αλλά έχω μπερδευτεί πολύ με αυτό το θεματάκι. Οι ερωτήσεις είναι: Τι χρειάζεται για την επικύρωση αυτής (της μιδαμινής) υπηρεσίας στα μητρώα; Εάν δεν την επικυρώσω υπάρχουν κυρώσεις αργότερα ; Όσον αφορά την εγγραφή από ξένη σημαία στο Ελληνικό φυλλάδιο, υπάρχουν κυρώσεις; Σε τι ακριβώς χρησιμεύει η επικύρωση, εκτός από τα γνωστά που ξέρουμε; Ευχαριστώ εκ των προτέρων,περιμένω απάντησή σας.

----------


## CRyPt0Th3n0iz3

Τι ρόλο παίζει η επικύρωση υπηρεσίας στα μητρώα, που και γιατί χρησιμεύει; Εάν μείνει ανεπικύρωτη υπηρεσία υπάρχει κάποιο πρόβλημα; Ευχαριστώ πολύ εκ των προτέρων για την απάντησή σας.

----------


## Παναγιώτης

Στο συνημμένο αρχέιο μπορέις να δεις τι χρειάζεται για να επικυρώσεις την υπηρεσία.

----------


## CRyPt0Th3n0iz3

> Στο συνημμένο αρχέιο μπορέις να δεις τι χρειάζεται για να επικυρώσεις την υπηρεσία.


Σε ευχαριστώ για την απάντηση και το file που επισύναψες, αλλά η ερώτησή μου ήταν που χρειάζεται η επικύρωση (το κύριο μέρος της ερώτησης) και αν μέινει ανεπικύρωτη υπάρχει πρόβλημα; Έχεις κάτι γι αυτό ;

----------


## Παναγιώτης

Προφανώς χρειάζεται για να χρησιμοποιήσεις την Υπηρεσία. Πχ αν η σημαία είναι ευρωπαική να την χρησιμοποιήσεις για προαγώγιμη. Γενικά και για όποιο άλλο λόγο μπορεί να χριεαστέις την υπηρεσία αυτή.

----------


## jolly_roger

Καλησπέρα,

Μου έκαναν μια προσφορά απο ξένη εταιρεία με δεξαμενόπλοια, με σημαίες Marshal Islands και Panama, για μόνιμο συμβόλαιο με πολύ καλά χρήματα και πολύ καλό rotation.

Είμαι λίγο επιφυλακτικός γιατί δεν ξέρω αν η υπηρεσία (που έχω σκοπό να εξαγοράζω) είναι προαγωγική για το δίπλωμα του Μηχανικού Α'.
Επίσης με την εφορία τι γίνεται?

Εαν δεν είναι προαγωγική η υπηρεσία στην Ελλάδα υπάρχει κάποια άλλη εναλλακτική λύση?

----------


## jolly_roger

Δεν έχει κανένας κάποια ιδέα?

----------


## Παναγιώτης

Από όσο ξερω θελει ή να εχει ΝΑΤ ή ευρωπαική σημαία για να είναι προαγώγιμη η υπηρεσία. Στα μητρώα θα σου πουν σίγουρα αν έχει αλλάξει από όσα ίσχυαν, αφού αυτοί θα την περασουν.

----------


## kardamyla_hios

Καλησπέρα !

Μήπως υπάρχει κανένα πιστοποιητικό υπηρεσίας (certificate of discharge) σε word format;

----------


## Παναγιώτης

Δες τα δύο συνημμένα ένα εγγλέζικο κι ένα αμερικάνικο αν σου κάνουν

----------


## chriskoud

Μέχρι σήμερα ξέραμε ότι για να εξαγοράσει κάποιος υπηρεσία ΝΑΤ σε ξένη σημαία θα πρεπε να ναι κοινοτική (ΕΕ) και να χει ένα πάκο χαρτιά 

Η αρχή έγινε με τους Δοκίμους των ΑΕΝ που τους δόθηκε δικαίωμα να ταξιδεύσουν ακόμη και σε μη συμβεβλημένα πλοία

πριν κάποιες μέρες μας δόθηκε το δικαίωμα τα εξαγοράζουμε υπηρεσία σε πλοία μη συμβεβλημένα και μη κοινοτικής σημαίας αρκεί η εταιρία να έχει έδρα την Ελλάδα. 

Όμως,,,

Η λιμενική αρχή Πειραιά επιμένει ότι εξαγοράζεται οποιαδήποτε σημαία οποιασδήποτε εταιρίας όπου και αν εδρεύει αυτή 
Επιπλέον...
αδιεκπεραίωτης της Μιαούλη επιμένει στο ίδιο. 

Κάποιος δε διάβασε σωστά την εγκύκλιο ή είναι πραγματικοτητα η απελευθερωση του Ελληνα ναυτικου

----------


## chriskoud

ΚΕΝΤΡΙΚΟ ΛΙΜΕΝΑΡΧΕΙΟ ΠΕΙΡΑΙΩΣ  
ΤΜΗΜΑ: ΝΑΥΤΟΛΟΓΙΑΣ  
ΓΡΑΦΕΙΟ: ΠΙΣΤΟΠΟΙΗΤΙΚΩΝ  
ΤΗΛΕΦΩΝΟ : 210-4593155-FAX: 210-4185971   
ΘΕΜΑ : *«ΘΕΩΡΗΣΗ ΠΙΣΤΟΠΟΙΗΤΙΚΟΥ ΘΑΛΑΣΣΙΑΣ ΥΠΗΡΕΣΙΑΣ                  ΝΑΥΤΙΚΩΝ ΠΟΥ ΕΧΟΥΝ ΥΠΗΡΕΤΗΣΕΙ ΣΕ ΠΛΟΙΑ ΜΕ ΞΕΝΗ                  ΣΗΜΑΙΑ ΜΗ ΣΥΜΒΕΒΛΗΜΕΝΑ ΜΕ ΤΟ ΝΑΤ».   * 


ΠΡΟΫΠΟΘΕΣΕΙΣ: • Η θεώρηση πρέπει να γίνει  εντός έξι (6) μηνών από την ημερομηνία απολύσεως του ναυτικού.  
ΔΙΚΑΙΟΛΟΓΗΤΙΚΑ :  
• Έντυπο πιστοποιητικού θαλάσσιας Υπηρεσίας υπογεγραμμένο από τον Πλοίαρχο. 
• Φωτοαντίγραφο των σελίδων του ναυτολογίου του πλοίου  όπου αναγράφονται τα στοιχεία του πλοίου, και θεώρηση του επίσημου κράτους της σημαίας, ημερομηνία ναυτολόγησης – απόλυσης ναυτικού. 
• Φωτοαντίγραφα Ημερολογίου Γέφυρας ανά 20 με 25 ημέρες. 
• Υπεύθυνη δήλωση του ναυτικού ότι: 1. τα προσκομιζόμενα φωτοαντίγραφα είναι ακριβή  αντίγραφα των πρωτοτύπων του πλοίου.( όνομα πλοίου – σημαία ) που υπηρέτησε ως (ειδικότητα και χρονικό διάστημα ) . 2. Αναχώρησε από την Ελλάδα την (ακριβή ημερομηνία ) και επέστρεψε την (ακριβή ημερομηνία). 3. Το πλοίο ήταν σε ενέργεια και δεν εκτέλεσε επισκευές στο χρονικό διάστημα της ναυτολόγησης του ή το πλοίο εκτέλεσε επισκευές από – έως (χρονικό        διάστημα ).    
• Φωτοαντίγραφα καταστάσεων μισθοδοσίας (ΡΑΥ) ναυτικού. 
• Φωτοαντίγραφο σελ. 4καί 5  Ναυτικού Φυλλαδίου ενδιαφερομένου ναυτικού, όπου φαίνονται τα στοιχεία του και η τυχόν ληφθείσα άδεια  αναχωρήσεως του. 
• Βεβαίωση ναυτιλιακής εταιρείας για το χρονικό διάστημα και την ειδικότητα που υπηρέτησε ο ναυτικός επί του πλοίου. 
• Υπεύθυνη Δήλωση εκπροσώπου ναυτιλιακής εταιρείας, με το γνήσιο της  υπογραφής του θεωρημένο από αρμόδια Υπηρεσία η Τράπεζα , που θα βεβαιώνει το γνήσιο της υπογραφής του πλοιάρχου στο υπό θεώρηση πιστοποιητικό  θαλάσσιας Υπηρεσίας .     
ΔΙΕΚΠΕΡΑΙΩΣΗ ΤΗΣ ΥΠΟΘΕΣΗΣ  
• Από μία έως πέντε ημέρες.

----------


## Giannis1981

Αγαπητοί κύριοι καλησπέρα σας και Καλή Χρονιά,


Παρακαλείσθε θερμά να με πληροφορήσετε εάν γνωρίζεται, σχετικά με τις μηνιαίες εισφορές ΝΑΤ/ασφάλιστρα που πρέπει να καταβάλω δια την εξαγορά / επικύρωση υπηρεσίας μου:


α) όντας Πλοίαρχος Β' σε φορτηγά πλοία άνω των 4500κοχ ξένης σημαίας (Liberia).


β) όντας Πλοίαρχος Α' σε αλιευτικό σκάφος 650 κοχ ξένης σημαίας (Liberia).


Δυστυχώς δε μπόρεσα να βρω κάτι σχετικό στο διαδίκτυο, εάν παρ'όλα αυτά γνωρίζεται εσείς κάποιο link η κάτι αντίστοιχο, θα χαιρόμουν να το μάθω.




Ευχαριστώ εκ των προτέρων.

----------


## Παναγιώτης

Όπως διαβάζω στη σελίδα του ΝΑΤ *εδώ* :
"Οι εισφορές που απαιτούνται (παρ. 3, άρθρο 4 του Ν.485/76) για την εξαγορά της υπηρεσίας ναυτικού σε πλοίο μη συμβεβλημένο με το ΝΑΤ αδιακρίτως κατηγορίας πλοίου που υπηρέτησε (μικρό ή μεγάλο, θαλαμηγό, αλιευτικό, φορτηγό κ.λ.π.) είναι ίδιες με τις εισφορές (ναυτικού και πλοιοκτήτη), ναυτικού που εργάζεται σε φορτηγό πλοίο, πάνω από 45OODW, συμβεβλημένου με το Ν.Α.Τ., πλέον 7% επί των συλλογικών συμβάσεων (παρ. 1, άρθρο 1 του Ν.1711/87)."

Δηλαδή είναι οι ίδιες εισφορές στο αλιευτικό με αυτές σε ένα φορτηγό όπως βγίναουν με βάση τη ΣΣΕ.

----------


## goldfish

Καλημερα και απο εμενα στο forum . Ειμαι μπαρκαρισμενος σε lng σημαιας malta ελληνικης εταιρειας για το β εκπαιδευτικο εξαμηνο . Θα ηθελα να μαθω αν για να μετρηθει προαγωγισιμη πρεπει να πληρωσω στο νατ
η επειδη ειναι ευρωπαικη σημαια πιανεται και χωρις . Δεν με ενδιαφερει η συνταξη ουτε η καλυψη απλα το διπλωμα γ πλοιαρχου θα ηθελα . Στην ΔΕΚΝ μου ειπαν οτι δεν εχω θεμα εφοσον ειναι ευρωπαικη σημαια ,
απλα αν δεν πληρωσω δεν εχω συνταξη . Ξερει κανεις αν ισχυει η αν ειναι μπαρουφες ? 
Υ.Γ το πρωτο εκπαιδευτικο το ειχα κανει σε ελληνικη σημαια οποτε ειμαι καλυμμενος .

----------


## SteliosK

> Καλημερα και απο εμενα στο forum . Ειμαι μπαρκαρισμενος σε lng σημαιας malta ελληνικης εταιρειας για το β εκπαιδευτικο εξαμηνο . Θα ηθελα να μαθω αν για να μετρηθει προαγωγισιμη πρεπει να πληρωσω στο νατη επειδη ειναι ευρωπαικη σημαια πιανεται και χωρις . Δεν με ενδιαφερει η συνταξη ουτε η καλυψη απλα το διπλωμα γ πλοιαρχου θα ηθελα . Στην ΔΕΚΝ μου ειπαν οτι δεν εχω θεμα εφοσον ειναι ευρωπαικη σημαια ,απλα αν δεν πληρωσω δεν εχω συνταξη . Ξερει κανεις αν ισχυει η αν ειναι μπαρουφες ? Υ.Γ το πρωτο εκπαιδευτικο το ειχα κανει σε ελληνικη σημαια οποτε ειμαι καλυμμενος .


Καλημέρα καλώς ήρθες στο forumΑν είναι συμβεβλημένο με το ΝΑΤ τότε δεν χρειάζεται να πληρώσεις.Ρώτα τον captain και πες μας.

----------


## goldfish

> Καλημέρα καλώς ήρθες στο forumΑν είναι συμβεβλημένο με το ΝΑΤ τότε δεν χρειάζεται να πληρώσεις.Ρώτα τον captain και πες μας.


Καλησπερα ξανα , το πλοιο ειναι μη συμβεβλημενο με το νατ με ευρωπαικη σημαια και η εταιρεια ειναι ελληνικη . Ο καπετανιος ειναι κροατης οποτε δεν ξερει . Τα παιδια ειναι ανθυποπλοιαρχοι ελληνες ηδη
εχουν παρει κυκλους στο κεσεν για το διπλωμα β πλοιαρχου χωρις να εχουν πληρωσει νατ μετα απο την σχολη . Μου ειπανε οτι στο κεσεν πιασανε το certificate of discharge . Το υπουργειο μου ειπανε οτι 
και εγω σαν δοκιμος δεν χρειαζεται να πληρωσω νατ αν θελω μονο προαγωγισιμη . Ξεκαθαριζω δεν ενδιαφερομαι για συνταξιμα και ασφαλεια μονο προαγωγη απο δοκιμου σε γ πλοιαρχου .

----------


## Vasilis-Eng

> Καλησπερα ξανα , το πλοιο ειναι μη συμβεβλημενο με το νατ με ευρωπαικη σημαια και η εταιρεια ειναι ελληνικη . Ο καπετανιος ειναι κροατης οποτε δεν ξερει . Τα παιδια ειναι ανθυποπλοιαρχοι ελληνες ηδη
> εχουν παρει κυκλους στο κεσεν για το διπλωμα β πλοιαρχου χωρις να εχουν πληρωσει νατ μετα απο την σχολη . Μου ειπανε οτι στο κεσεν πιασανε το certificate of discharge . Το υπουργειο μου ειπανε οτι 
> και εγω σαν δοκιμος δεν χρειαζεται να πληρωσω νατ αν θελω μονο προαγωγισιμη . Ξεκαθαριζω δεν ενδιαφερομαι για συνταξιμα και ασφαλεια μονο προαγωγη απο δοκιμου σε γ πλοιαρχου .


Το ίδιο πρόβλημα το είχαν και άλλα παιδιά. Δεν χρειάζεται να πληρώσεις για να πάρεις το δίπλωμα σου. Το ΝΑΤ είναι για σύνταξη και ασφάλεια.Καλό γενικά είναι να το έχεις αλλά λόγω κόστους το κατανοώ και μη το κάνεις.Αλλά επειδή εδώ δεν μένουν πολλά πράγματα τα ίδια όταν με το καλό βγεις το Φλεβάρη ρώτα και στη σχολή σου. Ο γενικός κανόνας είναι πως δε χρειάζεται μιας και τα περισσότερα παιδιά ταξιδεύουν σε εταιρίες με ξένες σημαίες.

----------


## goldfish

> Το ίδιο πρόβλημα το είχαν και άλλα παιδιά. Δεν χρειάζεται να πληρώσεις για να πάρεις το δίπλωμα σου. Το ΝΑΤ είναι για σύνταξη και ασφάλεια.Καλό γενικά είναι να το έχεις αλλά λόγω κόστους το κατανοώ και μη το κάνεις.Αλλά επειδή εδώ δεν μένουν πολλά πράγματα τα ίδια όταν με το καλό βγεις το Φλεβάρη ρώτα και στη σχολή σου. Ο γενικός κανόνας είναι πως δε χρειάζεται μιας και τα περισσότερα παιδιά ταξιδεύουν σε εταιρίες με ξένες σημαίες.


Καλησπερα βασιλη , σε ευχαριστω για την αμεση ανταποκριση . Οι σχολες δυστυχως ειναι ανενημερωτες πανω σε αυτο , για αυτο εμπιστευομαι καλυτερα αλλους ανθρωπους . 
Μακαρι να ειναι ετσι και να μην το πληρωσω , και πιστεψε με θα ψαξω ιδιωτικο προγραμμα συνταξης , υγειας εχω ηδη .

----------


## Παναγιώτης

Χρειάζεται προσοχή αν το βαπόρι είναι με σημαία που ΔΕΝ ειναι κοινοτική και δεν είναι στο ΝΑΤ. Το έχουμε συζητήσει *εδώ*.

----------


## goldfish

Καλημερα παναγιωτη , οπως ανεφερα το βαπορι ειναι σημαια Μαλτα και δεν ειναι συμβεβλημενο με το νατ ! :Worked Till 5am:

----------


## Παναγιώτης

Το ειίδα ότι είσαι σε βαπόρι με σημαία Μάλτας που είναι κοινοτική, αλλά το έγραψα για να έχουν το νού τος όσοι έχουν μπαρκάρει σε βαπόρι που δεν έχει κοινοτική σημαία για να κρατήσουν κανα φράγκο για το ΝΑΤ.

----------


## goldfish

> Το ειίδα ότι είσαι σε βαπόρι με σημαία Μάλτας που είναι κοινοτική, αλλά το έγραψα για να έχουν το νού τος όσοι έχουν μπαρκάρει σε βαπόρι που δεν έχει κοινοτική σημαία για να κρατήσουν κανα φράγκο για το ΝΑΤ.


Παναγιώτη ύστερα απο ερώτηση στην ΔΕΚΝ μου απαντήσε ενας υπάλληλος οτι ο δόκιμος πρέπει να την εξαγοράσει την υπηρεσία και οτι παρούσα διατάξη ισχύει για ανθ/χο και έπειτα . Δεν εχω πληρώσει τίποτα ψάχνω τους νόμους προς το παρών

----------


## goldfish

> Παναγιώτη ύστερα απο ερώτηση στην ΔΕΚΝ μου απαντήσε ενας υπάλληλος οτι ο δόκιμος πρέπει να την εξαγοράσει την υπηρεσία και οτι παρούσα διατάξη ισχύει για ανθ/χο και έπειτα . Δεν εχω πληρώσει τίποτα ψάχνω τους νόμους προς το παρών


Έπειτα από αρκετή αναζήτηση , δυστυχώς αν και έκανα σε σημαία Μάλτα χρειάζεται εξαγορά ! Το λέω και για κάθε δόκιμο που ενδιαφέρεται να ταξιδέψει . Να ναι καλά το κράτος που αν και σπουδαστής πρέπει να καταβάλω 6000 ευρώ .

----------

